# Trapping Licensing Question



## Georgia Terrapin

I'm planning to start trapping, and I'm confused.  What licenses must I have to trap as a hobby and sell a handful of furs?

Georgia offers a Resident Commercial Trapping license for $30, and it offers a Fur Dealer license for $295.  I called the DNR licensing hotline, and was told both licenses would be required to trap and then sell even one fur to a fur buyer, but some posts on this board and in other places suggest that trappers are operating only under the Resident Commercial Trapping license.

The Code says:

A "Commercial trapper" means a person who traps on any land other than that belonging to himself or to his immediate family.  OCGA 27-1-2(19).  [So it has nothing to do with exchange of money.]

A "Fur dealer" means a person who purchases or sells raw undressed hides, furs, pelts, or skins of fur-bearing animals and alligator hides or alligator products, excluding alligator meat; provided, however, those persons engaged in wholesale or retail furrier operations, that is, those who engage in the manufacture or production of finished fur or alligator products, shall not be fur dealers for purposes of this title.  OCGA 27-1-2(32).

So the law seems to define a "fur dealer" as anyone who sells even one fur. 

Am I misreading something?  Or should I plan to get the Fur Dealer License when I have some furs to sell?

Thanks in advance,
Greg


----------



## Barehunter

I'm not the one to be answering this as I am also new to this stuff, but I'm nearly positive that all you need is a trapping license.  Free to trap on your own land or $30 statewide.   Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.  I think you only need a dealer license if you buy furs and resell.

Regardless if this is right or wrong it never ceases to amaze me how much difference of interpretation you find from various DNR officers.  Don't get me wrong...I have the utmost repect for what they do.  It's a dangerous underpaid job, but wish they would all get on the same page.


----------



## Georgia Terrapin

*Thank you, Barehunter.*

I think you're exactly right, but it would be comforting to have a clear statement in the law saying so.

If I find a definitive answer, I'll post it here for everyone else.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Throwback

You need a TRAPPING license to trap. It allows you to sell furs you have caught. 

A fur DEALER license is for buying and selling furs as a business (buying furs from trappers and selling them to other dealers, furriers, etc.).

to trap you need a trapping license, this includes engaging in the business of a trapper which includes selling your furs. 




without further confusing ya'll. 
27-3-63 
It shall be unlawful to:

 10) Sell the raw, undressed fur, hide, skin, or pelt of any fur-bearing animal unless the person has a current valid commercial trapping license or fur dealer license; 


Bottom line, buy a commercial trapping license for 30 dollars and you're set. 



T


----------



## Throwback

Barehunter said:


> Regardless if this is right or wrong it never ceases to amaze me how much difference of interpretation you find from various DNR officers.  Don't get me wrong...I have the utmost repect for what they do.  It's a dangerous underpaid job, but wish they would all get on the same page.



after you read this, read the next post. He spoke with someone that answered the phone, that is NOT a conservation ranger. It is a 40 hour a week, mon-fri clerk. 

that said.....

It's called being human. 

Does everyone you work with know and interpret everything the same exact way? I doubt it. 

The have to know about a thousand pages of DNR law and regulations, hundreds of court decisions, the regular criminal codebook, and numerous federal laws, not to mention policy manuals (policies which are in many cases a direct result of different interpretations of the law and procedure being decided upon by the powers that be that "this" is how we will handle and interpret this particular law) , etc. 

all of these change to some degree every year or even every month or two. 

You can't expect them (or anyone else) to know all that backwards and forwards past a certain point. 

Even lawyers and judges disagree on the laws, and judges are overruled by courts above them--and they have the laws sitting right in front of them when they rule. 

So to say that all DNR officers should all be on the same page sounds good, but past a certain point it is impossible. 

Also, many laws are NOT cut and dried. There is a *HUGE* gray area in legal interpretation of what the law says (see above example of lawyers and judges). 


and chances are they will NOT be the ones to answer the phone at an office since they dont work there generally speaking. 




T


----------



## Throwback

Georgia Terrapin said:


> I called the DNR licensing hotline, and was told both licenses would be required to trap and then sell even one fur to a fur buyer, but some posts on this board and in other places suggest that trappers are operating only under the Resident Commercial Trapping license.



Please note I am NOT jumping on you in this post. 


When you call the DNR licensing hotline you talked to a clerk that probably makes 8 dollars an hour and most likely has never been trapping/hunting or even fishing in her lifetime or even heard of trapping she was hired. She is NOT hired to know trapping laws, she was hired to know how to process paperwork for people that want a commercial license. 

This assumes you called the SEPERATE licensing number specifically for commercial licenses, not the one a person would call to buy a regular hunting license. Two different places. they don't even SELL trapping licenses at the other one. 

Should she have known it? in a perfect world yes. But they process every type of commercial license there is. Shuold they know how big a basket you can use to fish for catfish commercially? No, it has nothing to do with getting the license. That knowledge is OUR responsibility. 

This is similar to calling the vending company that sells cokes in the machines at a rest stop and asking them about the process in which cokes are made. Two different skill sets, same product. 

If you want to know DNR laws, call a DNR law enforcement office and ask to speak to the captain of the region or a sergeant. Better yet, ask the ranger that works your county. 

Then again, you could just call and talk to a biologist, they know everything if you don't believe me just ask one and they'll tell you they do.  

The person that answers the phone in the office is a clerk that hasn't been to DNR school and likely never will go. 

When you call the GSP post, would you ask the secretary about a DUI or traffic law, or would you want to talk to a trooper?

T


----------



## famlytraprz

Georgia Terrapin said:


> I think you're exactly right, but it would be comforting to have a clear statement in the law saying so.
> 
> If I find a definitive answer, I'll post it here for everyone else.
> 
> Regards,
> Greg


I had a DNR officer tell me the same thing about the fur-sellers license and was told to call their headquarters in Forsythe where this was confirmed.  I had to call the president of the GTA to get these people off my back.  In the end all you need is the 30$ residential\commercial trapping license like I had.  Contact someone within the GTA if you ever have any questions, the DNR will can give out some bad info. regarding trapping specifics.


----------



## Barehunter

I stand corrected T. Failed to notice it was the license hotline that he called.  And I totally agree on the finer points of he law.  Just seems to me like whether you need a $30 license or $325 worth of licenses wouldn't be a gray area, but then again considering it was the license hotline I'm not surprised.


----------



## Throwback

barehunter said:


> i stand corrected t. Failed to notice it was the license hotline that he called.  And i totally agree on the finer points of he law.  Just seems to me like whether you need a $30 license or $325 worth of licenses wouldn't be a gray area, but then again considering it was the license hotline i'm not surprised.





t


----------



## Georgia Terrapin

*Thank you for excellent comments*

Grey areas everywhere!  Thank you, gentlemen, for helping me out.  See, sorting out those definitions requires jumping down two chapters and making sure not to overlook the little word "or."

"10) Sell the raw, undressed fur, hide, skin, or pelt of any fur-bearing animal unless the person has a current valid commercial trapping license *or* fur dealer license;"  OCGA 27-3-63(10).

So the Residential Commercial Trapping license is exactly what I need.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Throwback

Georgia Terrapin said:


> Grey areas everywhere!  Thank you, gentlemen, for helping me out.  See, sorting out those definitions requires jumping down two chapters and making sure not to overlook the little word "or."
> 
> "10) Sell the raw, undressed fur, hide, skin, or pelt of any fur-bearing animal unless the person has a current valid commercial trapping license *or* fur dealer license;"  OCGA 27-3-63(10).
> 
> So the Residential Commercial Trapping license is exactly what I need.
> 
> Regards,
> Greg



or you could have just asked a professional. 

and it's not a gray area, just no one traps anymore, so no one knows the laws. 



T


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91

If ive never trapped before, what do I put as my permanent # on the application form? Is this number my DNR number on my other licenses?


----------



## Throwback

XtremeBowhunter91 said:


> If ive never trapped before, what do I put as my permanent # on the application form? Is this number my DNR number on my other licenses?



no just leave it blank. they will assign you one. 

T


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91

Okay Thanks.


----------

